# New Floodlight



## texasman (Apr 26, 2012)

Im looking into a new floodlight for my driveway but i want it dusk to dawn.  All the ones lowes has i dont like but found this sensor you can buy seperate.  My question is can it be hooked up to the light i picked out and also can i still control it at the switch.  So like i leave in the morning when i come home its on when i leave the switch on but at night i can turn it on and off as needed.  Here is what i want tell me what yall think.  Thanks so much for the help its greatly appreciated.  Heres what they are called.

The Sensor:
Utilitech Thin Profile Swivel Photocell
Model #: ALR-TL-115-BP-LOWES

The Light:
Utilitech 150-Watt Halogen Twin Head Bronze Fixture
Model #: TMQ150UT

Added the model number incase you wanted to read the site at all.  Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Jasone (Apr 26, 2012)

Flood lights are important in the night but these are irritating when you are trying to sleep. Should have on and off button for them.


----------



## JoeD (Apr 26, 2012)

It should work but I can't find any specs on the sensor. You need to be sure the sensor is rated for the type of lights and the proper amount of watts you want to switch.
The sensor is just another switch. Wire it in series with your wall switch and both will need to be on for the light to come on.


----------



## Zachary (May 1, 2012)

I have that exact photocell installed on a few floodlights at my house, some of which are also controlled by a light switch...works great.  I have one floodlight that's in the same circuit as a ceiling fan on the porch, the photocell solved my problem of having the light on while the fan is running during the day.  I _think_ they are rated for 1000w but not positive, so double check, I'm using CFLs so I can't help you out there


----------



## texasman (May 4, 2012)

Yeah went ahead and installed those lights on the front and side of my house without the sensor.  The lights are great and provide a great amount of light.


----------

